# QT Creator compilation problem  !!!



## setti (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello,

I want to compile qt-creator IDE (1.2.1) in (freebsd 7.1) but I get some errors caused by ldl linux library. How can I avoid this prob !


```
% qmake
% make


/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldl
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/setti/qt-creator-1.2.1-src/BUILD_DIRECTORY/src/libs/extensionsystem.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/setti/qt-creator-1.2.1-src/BUILD_DIRECTORY/src/libs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/setti/qt-creator-1.2.1-src/BUILD_DIRECTORY/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/setti/qt-creator-1.2.1-src/BUILD_DIRECTORY.
```


Thank you in advance


----------



## setti (Aug 3, 2009)

Nobody


----------



## lyuts (Aug 7, 2009)

http://lyuts.blogspot.com/2009/07/qt-creator-121-on-freebsd.html


----------



## setti (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you dear lyuts, at this moment I travel but when I come back I will prevent you if your patch works for me. 

cheers


----------



## setti (Aug 10, 2009)

make works fine but when I try to put :

# make install

I get :


```
cd qtcreator/translations/ && make -f Makefile install
SRCDIR=/usr/home/setti/work/qt-creator-1.2.1-src/doc OUTDIR=/usr/home/setti/work
/qt-creator-1.2.1-src/doc/html /tools/qdoc3/qdoc3 /usr/home/setti/work/qt-creator-1.2.1-src/doc/qtcreator.qdocconf
/tools/qdoc3/qdoc3: not found
*** Error code 127

Stop in /usr/home/setti/work/qt-creator-1.2.1-src.
```

Help !


----------



## lyuts (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't try to fix the 'install' target. My goal was to make it compile. The compilation succeeds. What I did on my machine is I copied the binary and the libs manually. I know this is not the best way to do things, but i did it this way because I thought that it would take me more time to investigate it and fix it, rather then just copy the binary and those libs.


----------



## setti (Aug 10, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> I didn't try to fix the 'install' target. My goal was to make it compile. The compilation succeeds. What I did on my machine is I copied the binary and the libs manually. I know this is not the best way to do things, but i did it this way because I thought that it would take me more time to investigate it and fix it, rather then just copy the binary and those libs.



ok  but can you precise the bin/lib names, where I find it and also where I must copy it ? 

thank you


----------



## lyuts (Aug 10, 2009)

I have opt/ dir in my $HOME. So, i copy bin/ and lib/ to $HOME/opt/qt-creator-1.2.1/. You can easily find them in qt-creator-1.2.1 source directory when compilation is finished .


----------



## setti (Aug 10, 2009)

Solved, thank you very much dear lyuts


----------



## lyuts (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool, have fun. I have sent these patches to Qt Creator developers, so, I hope there will be no need to patch new versions of Qt Creator.


----------

